# Any presentations include airfare?



## radcrow

Hello

I'm new to searching through timeshare presentation information. I know a lot offer different incentives (hotel stay, tickets, gift cards, etc). I'm trying to find any that may include airfare, specifically to Vegas. 

I'll go to a presentation here where I live or there.


----------



## Timeshare Von

I doubt you'll find anything where they're willing to pay to get you there.  They have enough ways to get people already "there" to their presentations w/o flying them in.


----------



## Luanne

Years ago when we bought our timeshare on Maui part of the incentive was "free" airfare.  Since we were already there they ended up taking $1000 off the price of the timeshare.  If we hadn't purchased we wouldn't have gotten the money.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Working Hard For Those Free Airplane Tickets.*




radcrow said:


> I'm new to searching through timeshare presentation information. I know a lot offer different incentives (hotel stay, tickets, gift cards, etc). I'm trying to find any that may include airfare, specifically to Vegas.


Twice we got airfare for 2 people + 2 nights' accommodations as reward freebies, once for attending a high-pressure travel club sales pitch locally, the other time for taking a timeshare tour at Shenandoah Crossing, a timeshare near Gordonsville VA.  They offered our choice of Orlando or Las Vegas.  We took Las Vegas. 

They did not hand over airplane tickets to Las Vegas plus hotel reservations.  Instead, they gave us a chit redeemable through Spirit Incentives, requiring us to jump through various procedural hoops before receiving vouchers good for travel. 

We enjoyed ourselves, but after going through all those hassles 2 times, we decided next time we'll pay for our own airplane tickets & make our own hotel or resort reservations.  We did that in October 2011 & had a much nicer time than when we went to Las Vegas via sales-pitch freebies.  

Click here for an account of our "compound freebies" trip to Las Vegas in 2006. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## radcrow

AwayWeGo - a couple years ago I went to a timeshare presentation locally & got a certificate, but for a variety of reasons it was never used. I think it was with Spirit, it sounds familiar. 

I dont mind doing some work for something free.


----------



## Timeshare Von

I recall one such "offer" as well.  As I think back about it, however, I had to pay a deposit upfront for the airline and was told I would receive a refund of the deposit paid.

Sorry I don't trust any of them enough to give them money up front!


----------



## theo

*The other team's perspective...*



radcrow said:


> I dont mind doing some work for something free.



You might want to consider the kind of pressure that the sales weasels would be absolutely obligated to apply to you if their developer employers had paid your round trip air fare just to get you there. 
You'd be "doing some work" alright --- just to get out of the room with your pants and shoes still on... 

Unlike the days of yesteryear, air fare is no longer a small matter. As someone has already observed, there are usually plenty of marks walking around within easy grabbing distance, so why pay out big bucks to fly more of them in?


----------



## jlf58

Timeshare in Cleveland... wonder how it trades .. hmm.. 



radcrow said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm new to searching through timeshare presentation information. I know a lot offer different incentives (hotel stay, tickets, gift cards, etc). I'm trying to find any that may include airfare, specifically to Vegas.
> 
> I'll go to a presentation here where I live or there.


----------



## andrea5150

We went on a timeshare presention last weekend about 2 hours away from home. Though it was tempting, we didn't buy. I know enough about timeshares to know to buy resale if I'm going to do it at all. I learned that from the tripadvisor forum I frequent. 

Anyway, our "gift" was 2 vouchers good for 2 round trip airfares to a whole bunch of different locations - any major airline flying out of any major airport. The catch is (may not be the only catch but it's the only one I've found so far) is that you have to book the hotel through their travel agency to use the voucher and there are minimum stays. Once we had the travel book in hand I got to look at the different hotels available and the min. stays for each one. I researched them on expedia, orbitz and trip advisor. The rates through the travel agency we have to book through are no different than booking through a different agency or site.  We had nothing else to do that day and the presentation was actually informative and fun.


----------



## JudyS

andrea5150 said:


> ...
> Anyway, our "gift" was 2 vouchers good for 2 round trip airfares to a whole bunch of different locations - any major airline flying out of any major airport. The catch is (may not be the only catch but it's the only one I've found so far) is that you have to book the hotel through their travel agency to use the voucher and there are minimum stays. Once we had the travel book in hand I got to look at the different hotels available and the min. stays for each one. I researched them on expedia, orbitz and trip advisor. The rates through the travel agency we have to book through are no different than booking through a different agency or site.  We had nothing else to do that day and the presentation was actually informative and fun.


I'm surprised that the hotel rates were reasonable. Usually, when you get "free airfare" contingent on booking a hotel, the hotel prices are so inflated that you it would have been just as cheap to just buy airfare and a hotel on your own.


----------

